# Led Gro Lights



## lovbnstoned (Mar 21, 2013)

how soon can I start using LED GRO LIGHTS


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 21, 2013)

right  from the start...what type you have?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 21, 2013)

As soon as they make them strong enough to produce but inexpensive enough to be cost effective :hitchair: :doh:

Just kidding,  I would think you should be able to use them for vegging straight away when the seedling breaks the surface of the soil.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Mar 21, 2013)

I have  90,,100,,120,,    could I use them now if so how close can they b ???
appreciate all the info :watchplant:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Mar 21, 2013)

Depends on the projection angles of the lens. More focused lenses need to be set back until the beams interlink over a good range of others. Less focused can be put closer.
Just make sure they are overlapping at a good rate and youll be fine. Just start flat down on a flat surface and start lifting. You can gauge how far they need to be.


----------



## skullcandy (Mar 22, 2013)

I keep my Leds 12- 24 inches while in veg and bloom seeds not sure but the  20-28 inches


----------



## lovbnstoned (Apr 9, 2013)

thanks for the info


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 9, 2013)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> I keep my Leds 12- 24 inches while in veg and bloom seeds not sure but the  20-28 inches



Really?  I don't keep my 1000W HPS that far away.  I would think that there would be a lot of lost lumens that far away.  One of the advantages of using T5s and the smaller LEDs is that you can keep them a lot closer to the plants.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Apr 10, 2013)

I appreciate much thanks  :icon_smile:


----------



## Growdude (Apr 11, 2013)

lubu75 said:
			
		

> if any one need information about LED Growlight or want to have them let me know . Thank you . LED is definetly the next and better investigation for Growlights , better result, more vitality , more harvest .  cheers


]

The mark up must be huge on these things with LED's and SPAM going so hand in hand.


----------



## skullcandy (Apr 11, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Really?  I don't keep my 1000W HPS that far away.  I would think that there would be a lot of lost lumens that far away.  One of the advantages of using T5s and the smaller LEDs is that you can keep them a lot closer to the plants.



yes that is what I read on the instructions I received with the light , however I personally do not have the experience with lights or growing to be sure of how they work best just sharing what I read.


----------



## johnnylongjohns (Apr 11, 2013)

Forget about the lumens.....


----------



## lovbnstoned (Apr 12, 2013)

why forget about the lumens,  I thought that's what helps the plants Gro,  please ,  I need all the help I can.  growing outside I can do, just starting to grow inside

thanks for all the info  :icon_smile:


----------



## lubu75 (Apr 13, 2013)

buy LED growlights for Indoor , ho wmany plants do you have i know LED growlights they can easy light cover 4 by 4 foot .


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2013)

...


----------



## lubu75 (Apr 13, 2013)

cant write anything here how much and what LED they cost etc , sorry


----------



## lubu75 (Apr 13, 2013)

or get T8 18 Watt  2 x 5 pieces


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2013)

...


----------



## lubu75 (Apr 13, 2013)

or a awesome LED 300 Watt with integrated chip


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2013)

...


----------



## lubu75 (Apr 13, 2013)

i know good ones special 300 Watts LED they do both veg+flowering ( full Spectrum )


----------



## lubu75 (Apr 13, 2013)

t-5 yes they cheaper , i know T8 they good and waterproof


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2013)

.....


----------



## halftoke (Apr 24, 2013)

I read with great interest THG's diy SCROG grow and diy Cool Light and I got poking around on the interwebz looking for ballasts, etc, when I found this on eBay:

Quad Band 450 LED Grow Light Panel from HTG Supply.

Hmmm, I sez. The Lumen info listed was Red: 7.3 lux x 76 LEDs (554.8), Blue: 4.8 lux x 47 LEDs (225.6), Orange: 7.1 lux x 76 LEDs (539.6) and White: 7.5 lux x 24 LEDs (180). It's a 12 x 12 panel.

I'm wondering, would this work well for veg and flower in that 2x2x4 space on 2 plants in a SCROG?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 24, 2013)

halftoke said:
			
		

> I read with great interest THG's diy SCROG grow and diy Cool Light and I got poking around on the interwebz looking for ballasts, etc, when I found this on eBay:
> 
> Quad Band 450 LED Grow Light Panel from HTG Supply.
> 
> ...



Maybe, but probably not.  There is a lot of hype out there.  One of the things I learned from one of our members is that you still need to use high wattage fixtures.  A 100W LED is not going to replace a 400W HPS.  IMO, the only real advantage to LED, even when they get more affordable and are proven lights is the low heat.  The LEDs that seem to be working are higher wattage lights out of China, that are also quite expensive.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 24, 2013)

Best Bang for your Buck,,,,,High Output T5s for Vegg and HPS for Flower.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Apr 24, 2013)

well then that's what I will do


----------



## lovbnstoned (Apr 24, 2013)

is there a good T% output brand to use , what ballast is best also.  I her that the digital ballast interfere with the cable sometimes internet n phone as well.  whats a good brand of ballast n HPS Grow light to get  ???

 :icon_smile:


----------



## lubu75 (Apr 25, 2013)

i got some if you need , just pm me . thank you


----------



## Growdude (Apr 25, 2013)

lubu75 said:
			
		

> i got some if you need , just pm me . thank you


 
lubu75 you obviously have an agenda here.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 26, 2013)

Here is where I buy my lights for flowering, and a good 400wHPS/MH light kit: hxxp://www.hpsgrowlightstore.com/hps1510/hot-best-value-1/ipower-grow-light-400w-hps-mh-dimmable-cool-tube-xl-set.html
Here is a good T5 from same place: hxxp://www.hpsgrowlightstore.com/hps1510/grow-lights/fluorescent-lighting/t5-4ft-6-tube-designer-system-w-bulbs.html

Now if you want to get the Mack-Daddy light, this is the one I'd get:   hxxp://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/hydrofarm-raptor-dual-bulb-reflector-rp8acd-p-4209.html    And these bulbs, IMO are worth the money and all that I use now:  hxxp://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/digilux-1000w-enhanced-spectrum-metal-halide-grow-bulb-p-2984.html

Here is another T5HO fixture from another company that I order from: hxxp://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/sun-blaze-t548-4ft-lamp-t5-grow-light-p-1938.html

I hope this helps you. I buy from both of these companies with solid results.


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 26, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Really?  I don't keep my 1000W HPS that far away.  I would think that there would be a lot of lost lumens that far away.  One of the advantages of using T5s and the smaller LEDs is that you can keep them a lot closer to the plants.


Good LEDs put off about 4 times the amount of useable light than HPS per watt, but because they do not penetrate quite as well one needs to use about half power to achieve the same level of production.

They can not be put close because they will bleach a plant due to the intensity of the spectrum.

For those that have not seen a full thread run on LED's here are a few pics from a test run I did over at Seed Depot on a strain called Choco Loso. this plant went 133 days and yielded a hair over 6 zips at a hair under 6 feet tall.





View attachment 203869


----------



## halftoke (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm trying to stay on the cheap as much as possible here. There is a brick and mortar store (IOW a place I can actually walk in and buy) where I can get a Sun System HPS 150W light for around $86.00 (16,000 lumens). I just don't have $200.00 or so to lay down on a 400W HPS right now.

This same place sells 150W HPS ballast kits for a round $50.00. Your DIY cool tube may be in my future Hemp Goddess.

On another note (and this is directed to Hemp Goddess et al), in my opinion human civilization has been on a steady decline since the demise of the $10.00 4 finger lid.

Jst sayin...


----------



## lubu75 (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank you P Jammers  LEDs are the best


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 27, 2013)

Just realized reading over my sort of buzzed post last night that that picture was at 77 days.

Here are the finish shots at 133 days.

Buds all the way from the top to bottom.
















Now, that looks more like a finished Sativa.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Apr 27, 2013)

I thank y'all,, n P Jammer awesome lookin plants


----------



## lubu75 (Apr 27, 2013)

thank you for proof of LEDS . Good Work . now they can see it


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Apr 28, 2013)

lubu75 said:
			
		

> thank you for proof of LEDS . Good Work . now they can see it


 
Just bc you can see it does not mean some _here_ will believe it....


----------



## Growdude (Apr 28, 2013)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Just bc you can see it does not mean some _here_ will believe it....


 
I believe all here would agree they work, Its whether they work better thats a bit more controversial.


----------



## lubu75 (Apr 28, 2013)

@JustAnotherAntMarching , thats true , and also if you believe that means you can see it at all  If anyone is interested in LED growlights for vegetative and flowering , indoor greenhouse clones please pm me . i have the sources 
thank you


----------



## pcduck (Apr 28, 2013)

...


----------



## lubu75 (Apr 28, 2013)

thank you pcduck, i have a retailer store LED grow light Sale and chips thats all


----------



## lubu75 (Apr 28, 2013)

and i think there is nothing wrong with it , i just have what people might needed, there is no complaining pro or contra needed. those people who know LED they know wha tto do , other people they dont know they always come with complaing and such thing like that  its alright with me


----------



## lovbnstoned (Apr 29, 2013)

thanks for info


----------



## lubu75 (Apr 29, 2013)

You very welcome lovbnstoned


----------



## Growdude (Apr 29, 2013)

lubu75 said:
			
		

> and i think there is nothing wrong with it ,


 
And there isn't as long as your not selling stuff.


----------



## P Jammers (May 1, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> So ya think its OK to push your Product??I dont give a crap if its LEDS or Kittens. Your pushing a Product. Maybe we just need to bend the rules a little cause its LEDS,,right?


Totally agree, down with spam.




> 1st off,,if LEDS were all that freaken great,,the Commercial growers would be using them to make money. They dont,,cause they wont.


 Actually they do, and more and more large commercial operations are setting up with them daily. A quick Google or Youtube search will show you plenty.



> Will LEDS grow Weed,,well hell yea,,so will CFLs,,,big freaken deal. If ya want to usem,,usem,,but they aint gonna get ya the Harvest that HPS will,,plain and simple.


Actually this could not be further from the truth, and there are many brands currently equally and out producing HPS square inch for square inch.



> Hell,,I have Flowered with T5s,,cause its all I had,,but it dont change the fact that HPS would have gotten me a better Harvest with Less Wattage.


 Pretty lousy comparison really. Correctly built LED far out perform CFL, T5's, and MH. I have used them all over thirty years and it's not even close.



> I hope that someday LEDS can replace all the other lights because they use very little Wattage and have very little heat,,but if they get good enough to replace HPS,,I gotta feelen the wattage and the heat is gonna go way up cause the LEDS will need to be so much bigger then they are now to penatrate the canopy.


 LED's have replaced other lights in many gardens and are proving on a daily basis how effective they are both in light spectrum and cost efficiency.  



> And if they do get thier,,WHO the crap will be able to affordem??


There are plenty of companies out now that have affordable lights that perform. There are also many companies that sell high priced lights that do not perform. That said, it is not fair to group all LED's as a whole and think they just don't provide equal/better results in some cases.

As for the "They don't penetrate argument" go back a page and take a look at the 6 foot Sativa I just ran a test on and tell me they don't penetrate.

O and for the record, that was one of 6 plants under 256 watts of LED power that went a hair over 6 zips by its self that was vegged for I believe 21 to 28 days from seed.

You can argue your opinions all day long and say what you think. I can actually back up everything I say with fact with documented journals that I have been running the last two years. 

I have explained on this site in the past how plants don't need to be grown as tall as stacking is so much better. 

Here is an example of a plant I took down recently that was 2 feet tall which you can tell be the total length of the branches.





Of course not all plants will grow quite this dense, but it's a good example of what happens with most of the strains I like to run. And again, one of 6 plants grown under 256 watts of LED power, so about 42 watts give or take from over lap.

If anyone can do this with 42 watts of HPS power I'm all eyes and ears.

Heck, I'm down for seeing it with one plant vegged 21 days with an 250 MH/HPS setup.

Regards


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 1, 2013)

I've grown other plants with LEDS just wondering how they will do with LED's


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 1, 2013)

Hey PJ did you build your own LED fixture or is there a particular brand that you have found to work the best? I have researched them several times and couldn't find any with the power level that I thought would be suffecient without the price being prohibitive. But, I know the technology is advancing all the time


----------



## P Jammers (May 1, 2013)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Hey PJ did you build your own LED fixture or is there a particular brand that you have found to work the best? I have researched them several times and couldn't find any with the power level that I thought would be suffecient without the price being prohibitive. But, I know the technology is advancing all the time



The modules that I run were designed by me, and built by a company in China that I use for flower using their parts. I also have three different models by Blackstar, and one by Pro Source all ranging in in different spectrum's, but very similar wattages for flower and all have been tested side by side on the same strains.

All will grow plants, but the performance difference is really quite staggering. I feel like there are better companies out there who will build a better light then even what I run but are way out of my price range. 

The market right now is flooded with companies and they seem to be popping up monthly so I can see how tough it would be to start doing research now. I really have no interest in providing the company that I use as it is not my intention to sell anything here.

Just trying to debunk the myths and wise tales about what LED's can't or won't do. 

If you are in the market HushPuppy I am happy to have a conversation in PM and I can share some links for you to do your research and you can make up your own mind what you decide to do with the information.


----------



## my my (May 2, 2013)

Hey Jammers, long time no chat with ya.. 
Hope life is treating you well.
figured for whats its worth. i would pipe in with .02 worth..
I have HPS set ups. 1000 and also a 600.  T-5's
and also some Apollo 4's that a friends suggested the spectrum for me.
I am  using 2 of the LED lights right now on a dwc 5 gallon bucket.
And this is only my 2 go with the LED lighting. the 1st grow wasnt really a good one to test the lights due to them having 2-3 weeks of flowering T-5's first...
What PJ says about the lights too close causes bleaching is true....
However this grow, as soon as i got done vegging them a couple weeks (clones)  i went from the T-5 they were under to LED only. and had the lights about 2 and 1/2 feet above the bucket.. currently 18 inches above.
they are currently in week 7... harvest at week 8..
this is what i can tell ya...
no stretch from veg to flower.....
very little maintance (for me anyway)   i have only changed the bucket solution 2 times since i started flower.. (lucas method)
ppm 650-800 max..  i run the mom under a 1K HPS and she gets 950-1050 ppm....
what i can see with the led grow is plant  just about the 12inches tall it was when flipped...
the buds are very dense, no popcorn at all...
be curius if the bud tastes the same...
the first led grow i personally could tell a difference of the taste of the bud when i smoked it???? 
anyway, enough rambling..
summertime is LED for me becouse of temps.. winter time i use HPS due to the cold and i need the extra heat..
not trying to sell LED,, just another option that produce bud.....


----------



## P Jammers (May 2, 2013)

my my said:
			
		

> Hey Jammers, long time no chat with ya..
> Hope life is treating you well.



I hope you are well as well my friend.


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 2, 2013)

thanks for info


----------



## lubu75 (May 2, 2013)

the new technic on LED the 2nd Generation is called '"Focused LED Light" or "bundled LED Light" and only a few have them


----------



## skullcandy (May 2, 2013)

I liked the facts that p jammer posted about his led grows not just cause I have an led grow going myself but because I went from seed to a basket ball size bush in three weeks with only a 100 watt led , I think the led works fine just depends what spectrum and brand you get is what I think. 

I do agree that they cost more than the hps mh lights but in my opinoin its not that much of a price for what you get at least for me


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 3, 2013)

I am going to go through this thread and try and clean it up.  I would like to see if we can get an LED thread that isn't gobbly-gooped up with a lot of non-led stuff.  

So quit arguing and let's all get along.  I hate it when I feel like a babysitter and not a mod.  I cannot read every post every day by everyone.

So, we are going to try and stick with facts posted by those that have actually grown with LEDs.  I just want new growers to know that there is still a lot of hype around LEDs and not all of them are created equal--some are definitely better than others.  I also want people to know that a 90W UFO is NOT going to replace a 400W HPS--something a lot of LED salespeople and site claim.

So, please, if a post has been deleted, do not bring up the same subject.  Let the cleansing begin....


----------



## Rosebud (May 3, 2013)

I would like to try an LED for summer growing. Last year I shut down in the summer. I don't want to shut down.  I have no idea how much money your talking or how I would even begin the research.  We have three grow shops locally that sell them, but I  didn't want to hear a sales pitch.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 4, 2013)

Rosie  send PJammers a pm and im sure he will try and get you info that you are looking for...   I would skip the local shops as well...


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 5, 2013)

never seen the focus before, where can I find some info  on them


----------



## 1lildog (May 10, 2013)

LED pricing reminds me of big screen TV's. I bought a couple of 1200 watt units last week and this week they are down 100.


----------



## ThomasReeves (May 15, 2013)

lubu75 said:
			
		

> thank you pcduck, i have a retailer store LED grow flashlight Sale and chips thats all



Hello friend I hope you could help me out. I am searching led flashlight not expensive. Do you know any online store where I could get best deals..Waiting for some reply


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 25, 2013)

Lubu75  send me an email, so i can reply back to ya

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## lubu75 (Jun 25, 2013)

if you guys interested just email me : [email protected]


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 27, 2013)

TR if ur looking for small flashlights,, office depot has a few


lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------

